# Unfortunate events in Christian history



## Rufus (Apr 7, 2011)

Secularists and other opponents of Christianity attack some Christian leaders of the past actions, Calvin got Servetus killed, Luther hated Jews, Cyril of Alexandria got Hypsia killed.

OKAY, well I know that Calvins involvement with Servetus is over emphazied, Luther had theological reasons and it was a part of the time, Cyril of Alexandria was there, but it was a mob action.

But things like this are attacked still, do you guys have any sources to help with this?


----------



## AThornquist (Apr 7, 2011)

One important point in any "unfortunate event in Christian history" is that Christianity _does not endorse wicked action_. If something wicked is done by a Christian, it is not _because_ he is a Christian but regrettably _in spite of_ being a Christian. Every day our lives are filled with newer "unfortunate events" called sin, and that is why we need a savior. That is why we cling to Christ as our righteousness. ...and then you proclaim the Gospel, hoping that the Lord would grant repentance to the opponent of Christianity.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 7, 2011)

AThornquist said:


> One important point in any "unfortunate event in Christian history" is that Christianity _does not endorse wicked action_. If something wicked is done by a Christian, it is not _because_ he is a Christian but regrettably _in spite of_ being a Christian. Every day our lives are filled with newer "unfortunate events" called sin, and that is why we need a savior. That is why we cling to Christ as our righteousness. ...and then you proclaim the Gospel, hoping that the Lord would grant repentance to the opponent of Christianity.


 
. You basically summed up the answer for me.


----------

